# ***Official Saturday Night Fights: Andrei Arlovski vs Roy Nelson Discussion Thread***



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on this Heavyweight matchup as *Andrei "The Pitbull" Arlovski *takes on *Roy "Big Country" Nelson *in *HERE*, ALL other threads concerning this fight *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE. *

Thanks guys.

*MLS*


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

pitbull should have this one in the bag


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This is gonna be a tough match up. Arlovski needs to stay off the mat because Nelson is a better grappler then him.

If Andrei keeps it standing but also keeps putting pressure on this will be a great win for him.

BTW If he wins this he will be 5-0 in his last 5 with wins over Pe de Pano, Werdum, O'brien, Rothwell, and Nelson. Even though he didn't look good in a number of those fights those are real good names to have wins over. I think Andrei would have to be considered the #3 HW behind Fedor and Nogueira with a win.

Although Barnett's had a good year to.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nelson is nobodys slouch, if Arlovski doesn't bring his A game he's gonna lose.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MLS said:


> Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on this Heavyweight matchup as *Andrei "The Pitbull" Arlovski *takes on *Roy "Big Country" Nelson *in *HERE*, ALL other threads concerning this fight *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE. *
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> *MLS*


 
I'm def out the mix when it comes to XC doin a promo with Affliction...when did that happen????:dunno: Or how is Arlovski on an XC card?? Plus I saw the Affliction with it??


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Arlovski is not under exclusive contract with Affliction, he doesn't want to wait around since they cancelled the last show. So He's fighting on this EliteXC card. 

On a side note.........This non exclusive contract stuff is pretty cool huh? Much better than being locked under one exclusive banner. IMO.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

sweet...thanks & repped J.P....for the knowledge, and yes I like it alot this way.....:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Arlovski is not under exclusive contract with Affliction, he doesn't want to wait around since they cancelled the last show. So He's fighting on this EliteXC card.
> 
> On a side note.........This non exclusive contract stuff is pretty cool huh? Much better than being locked under one exclusive banner. IMO.


Not true at all Elite XC and Affliction have a working relationsihp now that's why this fight is going on.

Winner is facing Fedor on the next Affliction card.

http://www.usatoday.com/community/p...7f32Post:b5768824-17b7-4f7d-bfca-7738e26d63da

They made a deal to put this fight on the card.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

aahhhhh..hhhaaa:thumb02: Lost without you BBJD!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Not true at all Elite XC and Affliction have a working relationsihp now that's why this fight is going on.
> 
> Winner is facing Fedor on the next Affliction card.


You're wrong bro. Had the Affliction card not been cancelled Arlovski would not be fighting on Oct the 4th for EliteXC.

As far as a working relationship....it is common knowledge that EliteXC crosspromotes with other orgs. That is irrelevant as to why Arlovski is fighting this Saturday night.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes of course but since it was cancelled Affliction and Elite XC cut a deal to put 2 Affliction fighters on this card.

Nelson and Arlovski aren't under contract with Elite XC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Yes of course but since it was cancelled Affliction and Elite XC cut a deal to put 2 Affliction fighters on this card.
> 
> Nelson and Arlovski aren't under contract with Elite XC.


Did you ever hear me say that they were under contract? I said that Arlovski did not want to wait around. And yes since it was cancelled this fight was put together. Where again are you correcting me?

I said Arlovski has a non-exclusive contract thus allowing him to fight under another banner not just Affliction. As do EliteXC fighters.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Did you ever hear me say that they were under contract? I said that Arlovski did not want to wait around. And yes since it was cancelled this fight was put together. Where again are you correcting me?
> 
> I said Arlovski has a non-exclusive contract thus allowing him to fight under another banner not just Affliction. As do EliteXC fighters.


Sry bout that I misunderstood. I thought you were saying that Affliction had nothing to do with this. Since Affliction offered the fight to Arlovski and Nelson not Elite XC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Sry bout that I misunderstood. I thought you were saying that Affliction had nothing to do with this. Since Affliction offered the fight to Arlovski and Nelson not Elite XC.


No worries. It'll be a good fight. Arlovski, Sheilds and Ninja are makin this card very interesting.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep But it's not just those three names. They are all fighting guys who are very talented and could beat them.

Benji, Daley, and Nelson are all guys who are borderline top 10 talents and could all beat their opponents.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Yep But it's not just those three names. They are all fighting guys who are very talented and could beat them.
> 
> Benji, Daley, and Nelson are all guys who are borderline top 10 talents and could all beat their opponents.


I know. Especially Nelson. Nelson is a sleeper in this fight. He could very well stop Arlovski.

Daley I really like his hands and he's a potential top ten fighter, I just think Jake is too much for him. It'll be a good fight but I'm not worried at all for Shields.

Radach is a soldier, and Ninja needs to go for the stoppage there. If he tries to play around he could lose the fight. If Ninja wins this, I think he deserves another shot at Robbie.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree on the ground Nelson is much better then Arlovski so he has got to keep this standing.

Daley is gonna be in trouble on the ground but he could KO Shields standing he is the much better fighter on their feet.

Yea Ninja vs Radach is interesting unfortantly Joe is getting a shot before Ninja which I don't agree with but if he gets past Radach (who I think is better then Villasenor) Then Ninja defiantly deserves another shot.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I wanna see Shields move up and lock Robbie in a submission. I think he can do it.

Daley may have the edge standing. But Shields does know how to mix it up on his feet. He gets dangerous there too. He stood alot against Okami who I think is more skilled than Daley. 

Problem is Daley has very heavy and fast hammers, Shields should try to keep his first round streak going by a quick sub.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No way in hell Okami's stand up is as good as Daley. Paul is probably the most dangerous 170 guy in MMA.

Shields stands with Daley he will get Knocked out.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

You may be right. Daley is dangerous. Dude hits hard as hell.

I still want to see Shields work some stand up on him. I just want to see him sharpen his standup skills even more.

Without getting KTFO. lol


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bump for tonight


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this fight. AA should win but I think Nelson will put up a good fight.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

War Andrei!


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

I put almost all my points into this one... don't fail me andrei :thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Andrei wins this by KO in round 1 but if it hits the ground he will be in trouble.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bad spot for Arlovski to be


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This is why we need knees to the head of a downed opponent. Nelson could have thrown some.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn it Arlovski the guy's ground game is so overrated why would he take the fight to the ground.

That was a horrible stand up I can't believe they took Nelson out of side control.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The hand speeds are just on two different levels and as Frank says Nelson is running out of steam just trying to control Arlovski


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nelson is going to gas and then hopefully Andrei can tee off on him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Nelson got round 1 hopefully Arlovski can get his hands to land.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

That was nasty what a sick combo from Arlovski.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

oh yea ! andreis stand up is sooooo ******* fine! i want to see him against FEDOR


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

What'd I say? Nelson gassed and Andrei tee'd off on his face.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> Nelson is going to gas and then hopefully Andrei can tee off on him.


and thats what happened! and that was a fine stoppage... im sorry you get hit and flop to your face, its gonna get stopped.

slow start for Andrei but a damn good finish!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Damn that guy was worth two people hahaha they said AA is now 15-5 before the fight he was 13-5 hahaha


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL PLZ make fedor vs AA


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Had to admit, I was worried in rd 1 when Nelson had Andrei in side control! Awesome KO by Andrei! Hopefully we'll see him fight Barnett or Fedor!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I thought it was a good stoppage. Roy seemed disappointed but look at how he went down. He didn't even cover his face up when he fell and he had like slow motion reaction time. Arlovski would have been all over that.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Not sure how I feel about the ref standing them up when Nelson had the kimura attempt. I can see why, but he had it locked and Arlovski wasn't in such an overly defensive spot where it would have 100% been a stalemate. BJJ takes time and is methodical. I donno...how does everyone else feel about it?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I bet AA but honestly that first stand-up in the first round was BS. Yes I'm glad that AA won but that was crap. Roy had a dominate position and then to stand them up was BS IMO.

AA won but don't slant it against the fatboy too obviously. :thumbsdown:​


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

> and thats what happened! and that was a fine stoppage... im sorry you get hit and flop to your face, its gonna get stopped.
> 
> slow start for Andrei but a damn good finish!


yup!



> Damn that guy was worth two people hahaha they said AA is now 15-5 before the fight he was 13-5 hahaha


didn't notice that but lol if its true..

I want arlovski vs barnett to happen :thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Arlovski is something fierce on the feet and much more calculating. Few heavyweights could hang with him in a straight kickboxing match.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Can people stop telling me Arlovski is above average on the ground. Please I think that was made clear tonight. He got saved by a bad stand up.

Now his stand up is world class and his TDD is great but his ground game isn't good.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

man AA impressed me ! i was worried about kimura though


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Walker said:


> I bet AA but honestly that first stand-up in the first round was BS. Yes I'm glad that AA won but that was crap. Roy had a dominate position and then to stand them up was BS IMO.
> 
> AA won but don't slant it against the fatboy too obviously. :thumbsdown:​


Yeah glad to see someone kinda agrees. I don't hate AA, it's just that standup was iffy.

In other news, UT 38 CU 7


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Walker said:


> *I bet AA but honestly that first stand-up in the first round was BS*. Yes I'm glad that AA won but that was crap. Roy had a dominate position and then to stand them up was BS IMO.
> 
> AA won but don't slant it against the fatboy too obviously. :thumbsdown:​


I agree totally. That was weak.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think it should have been stood up. I don't think Roy would have gotten the kimura but he would have finished the round on top. I sort of felt bad for Andrei, though. It's hard to get out of that position when a dude like that is on top of you.

Either way, I think Andrei would have won even if it wasn't stood up in the first round.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Can people stop telling me Arlovski is above average on the ground. Please I think that was made clear tonight. He got saved by a bad stand up.
> 
> Now his stand up is world class and his TDD is great but his ground game isn't good.


On his back yes, but I'm willing to bet he could tear my leg off if he wanted to


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No doubt he has good leg locks but honestly I would like to see him against a true top ground fighter. Where he doesn't back up or Cheat.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> No doubt he has good leg locks but honestly I would like to see him against a true top ground fighter. Where he doesn't back up or Cheat.


If your talking about the Werdum fight, that's how that goes down. Arlovski picking his shots and Fabricio on his but. The guy doesn't have to be Roger Gracie out there, since he can box up most of the division. 

I think he just needs to work on his scrambles on the bottom.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not saying he needs to be because I like him just the way he is I'm just tired of his fans overrating him.

And while he did what he need to do against Werdum he didn't really even try to finish the fight at all.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

You're right, his ground game isn't that good. Fortunately for him, he has awesome takedown defense and it was him being reversed in a takedown of his own that put him on his back against Nelson.

I dunno about him needing to develop better scrambles. You try scrambling against a guy like Roy Nelson. It's hard because they have all that extra weight on you. I've had a big guy on top of me like that and I was having a hard time scrambling. Although I did manage to reverse him eventually and get the submission. It still took longer than I would have liked.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Someone has something against Arlovski.. I think it's obvious he's known for his excellent stand up, I mean no one ever talks abou his ground game so how is it overrated. Sort of like Chuck Liddell.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wow that work w/ Roach really paid off IMO...he has so much more confidence in his hands


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Tripod87 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the ref standing them up when Nelson had the kimura attempt. I can see why, but he had it locked and Arlovski wasn't in such an overly defensive spot where it would have 100% been a stalemate. BJJ takes time and is methodical. I donno...how does everyone else feel about it?


Terrible stand up. There wasn't that much action but Nelson was in a strong position, no way there should be a stand up with someone in side control. I think AA wins the fight anyway but I hated that stand up. 

Frankly that win didn't do much for AA in my eyes. There are plenty of guys that are going to give you more trouble than Nelson on the ground Arlovski looked like he couldn't get out from under Nelson. What the hell is going to happen when Fedor gets you down if you need a misguided stand up to get out from Roy? 

Not impressive Andre.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm just tired of his fans overrating him.


No offence meant, but welcome to MMA. One could make the case that every fighter on the face of the planet is overly praised to some degree, but hey, to each his own, right? Anyway, people can call out Arlovski for not being able to get out from under Nelson, as is their right to do, but part of me suspects that such a feat is easier said than done. Roy _is_ a big man. I'm just happy with the fact that the old Arlovski appears to be back once more. The Arlovski whom isn't afraid to light people up, or push the pace. Yes, standing the two fighters up was a bad call, but like others, I too feel it was only a matter of time before Arlovski caught Roy and put him to sleep.

And when you fall face down like a sack of doorknobs... don't argue the stoppage.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

When I yelled "BULLSHIT" after the standup I got a "lecture" from a "real mma fan" about how "fat guys" shouldn't be able to "just lay there".

cause you know he wasn't working for a sub the whole time


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> When I yelled "BULLSHIT" after the standup I got a "lecture" from a "real mma fan" about how "fat guys" shouldn't be able to "just lay there".
> 
> cause you know he wasn't working for a sub the whole time


I agree that it was a bad standup, but I don't think he would have finished Arlovski in the 1st. IMO it didn't change the overall result of the fight.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I agree that it was a bad standup, but I don't think he would have finished Arlovski in the 1st. IMO it didn't change the overall result of the fight.


it doesn't change the fact that it took away his chance. Sure it's not likely but he was in the position that if it was going to happen that's when and where it would happen.

I'm a HUGE arlovski fan btw.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm glad AA won, because surely we're never going to see Roy Nelson vs Fedor, but that stand up was some real BS. The ref could have given it another warning or another 15 seconds at the LEAST!:thumbsdown:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Bullshit standup.

I also hate it when people just stand there covering up when they are getting hit. I know he's a big guy but he can still move.

The "redefining well rounded" comment cracked me up.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I loved Frank's comments on Roy's fat belly. They were hilarious, especially the one about his belly being made for knees.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I think you could have had that fight before the stand up rules and AA would still have won, it just would have taken a lot longer to get there. AA got Tim with a leg lock, he has some *****, nelson had a good shape for getting top position but wasn't threatening AA beyond that.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I try not to be to arogant with the whole cbs and elite xc is for stupid people, but that booing really pissed me off. That was a very good fight, Nelson impressed me alot, and they booed if nobody was getting ktfo in like 2 min


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

and that changes where? every crowd boos thats what drunk people who get bored do.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

honestly AA would sooner or later knocked his fat ass out ... people should stop complain when ref stood them up IMO


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

dontazo said:


> honestly AA would sooner or later knocked his fat ass out ... people should stop complain when ref stood them up IMO


I'm sorry, but it's hard to KTFO somebody from your back, which is where Arlovski would have remained if not for the stand up.

Nelson could have finished that fight before the bad stand up. I don't know how likely it is. I'm not a psychic.

But it looked to me like Arlovski was on his way to getting subbed.


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can anybody recall a fight when someone in side control was stood up? I dont believe I've ever seen it before. 

Regardless of what would or might have happened, it taints the victory for Arlovski.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> No doubt he has good leg locks but honestly I would like to see him against a true top ground fighter. Where he doesn't back up or Cheat.


I think you're still bitter about the AA vs. Werdum fight. 

Just pokin fun 

But ya, that stand up was iffy. 

I don't think it changed the outcome of the fight, though. AA would have lay there waiting for them to stand up or the round to end.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Apecity said:


> I think you're still bitter about the AA vs. Werdum fight.
> 
> Just pokin fun
> 
> ...


he WASN'T just laying there. he was working for arm submissions. He wasn't being very successful but there is the possibility that with more time he could have locked one in.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> he WASN'T just laying there. he was working for arm submissions. He wasn't being very successful but there is the possibility that with more time he could have locked one in.


I said AA would lay there, not Nelson. Nelson would continue his sub attempts and AA would lay there and attempt to neutralize the fight till the ref stood them up.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Apecity said:


> I said AA would lay there, not Nelson. Nelson would continue his sub attempts and AA would lay there and attempt to neutralize the fight till the ref stood them up.


ohh my bad I misunderstood.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kujo45 said:


> Can anybody recall a fight when someone in side control was stood up? I dont believe I've ever seen it before.
> 
> Regardless of what would or might have happened, it taints the victory for Arlovski.


Kimbo vs Thompson I can't seem to remember what organization that one was for. I mean it's not like a certain organization is pressuring referees to keep fights off the ground. Sarcasm abounds.


----------

